# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng - quán ăn cho Valentine lãng mạn

## thietht

*Valentine sắp đến, nhiều đôi bạn đang tìm kiếm 1 không gian ấm cúng với những ngọn nến vàng lung ling, lãng mạn... Didau xin giới thiệu một số nhà hàng, quán ăn có tổ chức Valentine để đôi bạn có 1 buổi tối ý nghĩa trong ngày lễ tình nhân năm nay.* 

*Tại Hà Nội*
*
Nhà hàng Amanda, 97 Bùi Thị Xuân – Hai Bà Trưng – Hà Nội*


Nhà hàng Amanda - sự trải nghiệm ấm áp!
Với mỗi một bàn tiệc nho nhỏ, Amanda sẽ rất vịnh dự được tặng bạn một món quà thú vị thay cho lời cảm ơn chân thành nhất. Bạn có muốn được trò chuyện, tâm sự, được thưởng thức những món ăn tinh tế và đẹp mắt với người bạn yêu thương giữa một không gian riêng tư và ấm cúng bên cạnh ánh nến, hương hoa hồng và một chiếc thiệp tròn xinh xắn có in tên của hai người. Hãy đến Amanda để cảm nhận mỗi phút giây là một món quà! Amanda – Sự trải nghiệm ấm áp. Giá cả rất hấp dẫn 150.000 VND/ người. 

*Nhà hàng Thế Giới Bò, 49 Ngô Quyền - Hà Nội*


Nhà hàng Thế Giới Bò, 49 Ngô Quyền - Hà Nội
Trong ngày lễ đặc biệt này hãy cùng nhà hàng Thế Giới Bò dành tặng gia đình, bạn bè và quan trọng là nữa kia của bạn những ly rượu vang hảo hạng đến từ nhiều quốc gia trên Thế Giới, đắm mình trong tiếng nhạc du dương, thưởng thức những món ăn với thực đơn đặc biệt hấp dẫn, mức giá hợp lý, trong một không gian sang trọng, đầm ấm, chắc chắn thực khách sẽ có một ngày lễ Tình yêu năm nay thật ấn tượng và hạnh phúc với những kỷ niệm ngọt ngào khó quên.

*My Way*

Vào dịp lễ Tình nhân, trong không gian sang trọng và tiếng nhạc du dương, ngọt ngào, ấm cúng của nhà hàng My Way, bạn sẽ được cùng người thương yêu ngắm nhìn những góc lãng mạn và cổ điển của Hà thành, ắt hẳn nữa kia của bạn sẽ cảm thấy vô cùng thú vị và sẽ rất bất ngờ. Thực đơn với nhiều món ăn hấp dẫn dành cho 2 người giá dành cho Valentine chỉ 350.000/2 người mà thôi.

My Way Sea Food Restaurart: 2nd FI , 60 Lý Thái Tổ - Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
17 T3 Hoàng Đạo Thúy St,Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội: 24 Nguyễn Gia Thiều St, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
My Way Café & Lourge: 24 T2 Hoàng Đạo Thúy, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
83B Lý Thường Kiệt St, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
My Way Steakhouse: 3rd FI, 60 Lý Thái Tổ, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội

*Nhà hàng Tara, 3A Ngô Quyền - Hà Nội.
*


Nằm trên con đường Ngô Quyền rợp bóng xà cừ cổ thụ, cách Hồ Hoàn Kiếm và khu phố cổ chừng 5 phút đi bộ, nhà hàng Tara là nơi mang lại cho bạn và ngừơi ấy một cảm giác bình yên hiếm hoi giữa lòng Hà Nội.

Phục vụ đủ các món Á, Âu trong một biệt thự kiểu Pháp của thế kỷ trước, Tara vừa có sự trang nhã lịch lãm của Phương Tây, lại vừa có sự ấm cúng, thanh bình rất Việt Nam.

*Tại Thành Phố Hồ Chí Minh*

*Cà phê Ân Nam số 52 Trương Định, Phường 7, Quận 3, TP HCM.
*

Valentine 2012 tại quán có tới 200 bàn đôi được trang trí lung linh bởi nến và hoa. Đúng 19h, lễ chúc mừng sẽ bắt đầu bằng bài nhạc đầy cảm xúc "You raise me up" và sau đó các cặp sẽ tự do tâm sự, ăn uống trong không gian riêng của mình.

Điểm nhấn trong ngày Lễ tình nhân tại Ân Nam năm nay chính là phần trang trí. Cả quán sẽ được bao trùm trong ánh sáng lung linh của nến, một số góc còn được trang trí nến hình trái tim. Trên các lối đi sẽ được chiếu bằng đèn hình trái tim, đôi môi, chữ Love. Trong phòng lạnh sẽ được dán các hình thiên thần tình yêu và trái tim trên cây. Đặc biệt, sẽ có một không gian thật đẹp, ý nghĩa cho các đôi tha hồ tạo dáng chụp hình bên nhau.

*Nhà hàng Hương Sen - 66-68-70 Đồng Khởi, Q.1
*


Nhân dịp Valentine 2012 - Nhà Hàng Hương Sen tưng bừng khuyến mãi giảm giá tiệc Buffet
*Nhà hàng The Deck, 38 Nguyễn Ư Dĩ - Phường Thảo Điền - Quận 2.* 

Nhà hàng The Deck ở An Phú, Quận 2 là một trong những nhà hàng được thiết kế sang trọng và phục vụ rất nhiều món ăn đa dạng. Đây là địa điểm có không gian rất lãng mạn và chữ tình, nên giá cả cho 1 phần thức uống khỏang 50.000, món ăn trung bình 80.000/món. Nhưng với không gian lãng mạn, thơ mộng như thế này, thì hòan tòan xứng đáng với những gì bạn bò ra.

*River View*

Tọa lạc trên tầng thượng của tòa nhà Miss Aodài cao 12 tầng. Tòa nhà Miss Aodài - 21 Nguyễn Trung Ngạn, P. Bến Nghé, Q. 1, TP. Hồ Chí Minh.

Bạn đang tìm kiếm 1 nơi có không gian riêng tư, sang trọng cho cuộc hẹn vào buổi tối Valentine của bạn?  Thì River View là sự lựa chọn lý tường dành cho bạn và người ấy đấy, vừa ăn tối, có thể ngắm Sài Gòn từ trên cao thì thật tuyệt đúng không?


(Theo Yeudulich)

Cùng khám phá *các nhà hàng ở Hà Nội* - *cac nha hang o Ha Noi*

Cùng khám phá *các nhà hàng ở Sài Gòn* - *cac nha hang o Sai Gon*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

nhà hàng Nhà hàng Amanda có vẻ lý tưởng đó
rủ người yêu đến đó thì tuyệt  :dance:

----------

